# Asian kid sings whitney houston song perfectly



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

NOt sure if any of you've seen this, but this kid kills this songs..Does it perfect.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dudeeeeeeeeee I saw that last night and I thought he was lip singing lmao


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

from the looks of dude..its shocking to hear a voice come out of him like that...I"m sure hes gonna be famous now..lots of people been talking about him lately


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea he'll have a record contract till he hits puberty lol


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i heard him on the radio when i dropped rusty off to get his balls chopped off  the dj's kept makin jokes bout the voice comin from a chubby lil asian boy. it was crazy good tho. i was impressed and it takes a lot for me to be impressed by vocals.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

its pretty crazy they can barley speak English but when they sing its like waaaa??!?!?!?!
just like pacquiao singing on the jimmy kimmel show.

relax im asian


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey Czar
Thank you for posting the video.It reminded me of my grand daughter when she sang that very song to my girl dog Sadie so many years ago.
And he did a great job singing the song,,,hit all the high notes.
Henry


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

wow he was amazing...i heard about this kid but i didnt get to hear it until now! He gave me the chills!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Better than Whitney Houston - whom btw scares the crap outta me.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Gosh... gave me goosebumps! That's amazing! I love that song... that's my all-time favorite by WH!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I've watched it so many times,very impressed with how goood he did


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow thats amazing! Sounds exactly like Whitney Houston. I wonder how is his English


----------

